
Arrival of a Train at La Ciotat (The Lumière Brothers, 1896) - bsldld
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RYNThid23g
======
bsldld
The description section gives more information on the upscaling. The colour
version is at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqbOhqXHL7E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqbOhqXHL7E)

